# Stone Fireplace Hearth



## sharingsunshine (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

We are trying to determine what kind of stone this is on our hearth (see picture). We need to know so we can clean the surface of a white residue that came from our humidifier.

We have tried straight vinegar and soap but nothing will remove it. Can someone tell us how to get that residue off of the hearth?

If not, once we find out what material it is we were going to try something more specific to that material. 

We are not sure how to proceed so if you have any suggestions please let us know.

Thanks,

Randal


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is never easy on the internet, so I wouldn't be suprised if I was incorrect, but it looks like thermaled Bluestone to me, which is a fairly common product, especially in the NE.


----------



## sharingsunshine (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I have looked at bluestone but I am not sure about the other word you mentioned "thermaled." What does that mean?

Thanks,

Randal


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

sharingsunshine said:


> Thanks for the response. I have looked at bluestone but I am not sure about the other word you mentioned "thermaled." What does that mean?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Randal


"Thermaled" means that it's been cut on all 6 sides and they have been subjected to a torch flame to produce a "rock-faced" edge. It is a consistent version compared to typical Bluestone "flag" that comes straight out of the ground in layers.


----------



## sharingsunshine (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation. Now, do you or anyone else know how to clean the mineral deposits that were left by the humidifier?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would try contacting Prosoco directly to see what they suggest, they've been really helpful to me in the past:

http://www.prosoco.com/Contact

If you want to try something household first, you shouldn't have a problem using a mix of vinegar and water as long as you apply it to the entire surface to avoid spot-staining.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

vinegar and baking soda may remove it? maybe pumice powder?


----------



## sharingsunshine (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion we have emailed Prosoco. 

Regarding the vinegar and baking soda how would you suggest that be used?

Thanks,

Randal


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

"regarding the vinegar and baking soda how would you suggest that be used?"

mix into a paste, use semi stiff bristle brush in circular motion. toothpaste can remove water marks from fine wooden surface also.


----------



## mpnret (Nov 11, 2010)

*Clean Bluestone Fireplace Hearth*

Attached is a pic of my fireplace hearth. The same material is also on my front steps and the pressure washer cleans it up nicely but for obvious reasons I can't bring it in. Any ideas on cleaning the hearth before I start on some of the above suggestions? Sharingsunshine: Did Prosoco provide you with a solution and how did it work?


----------



## sharingsunshine (May 12, 2009)

No, we never got a definite answer. They said to try a few items they might work. So we have just accepted the discoloration for now. If you find something please let us know.

Thanks,

Randal


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

its probably accumulated dirt, wood ashes, & grease/oil from bare hineys :laughing: sitting on it,,, you might try some ' goof-off ' or lestoil,,, they might not work but won't hurt it,,, others might consider it patina :yes: much as the pencil marks on the door where we chronicle the growth of our children


----------



## sharingsunshine (May 12, 2009)

Actually, it is from a steam vaporizer that was sitting on it and sputtering the water out intermittently.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

mpnret said:


> Attached is a pic of my fireplace hearth. The same material is also on my front steps and the pressure washer cleans it up nicely but for obvious reasons I can't bring it in. Any ideas on cleaning the hearth before I start on some of the above suggestions? Sharingsunshine: Did Prosoco provide you with a solution and how did it work?
> View attachment 74167


That one looks to be Indiana Bedford stone, an extremely common stone here in the Midwest. I would try finding a small orbital sander with a vacuum attachment (or have a second person present with a good shop vac) and try sanding the top lightly. Bedford is relatively soft for stone, and sands relatively easily........


----------

